# Delta and Joey playing



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://youtu.be/pwwShnzaBpk


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Love that Delta looks so gentle with Joey while Joey looks pretty ninja cat but must be keeping the claws sheathed so is just acting it. 

Delta looks almost a bit worried when Joey plays dead near the end LOL


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

A brilliant video - and every cat and Cockapoo owners dream...!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol he must have his claws out as they get gaigut in her coat, but yeah, their is no hissing or growling so its all play. lol its different if shy tries to play with Yosser her realy gives her what for, which just winds her up, but Yoz is just to set in his ways, he is only just comfertable with the dogs. where as Joey i think thinks he is a dog.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely video Kendal- my lab and old cat used to play like this, looks rough but they were great friends!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

That was so cute! We have a cat that loves my mom's dog so i am hoping him and the puppy get along!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

That's just sooooooooo cute!!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is lovely  Delta soppy dog xxx 

Lovely play time xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

That is fab- you should send that off to a certain well known prog and win £250


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww makes me want to get a kitty again  So funny, and cute!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a lovely video, can't wait for that day to happen in my house. They are so gentle, think you should have added the words "No animals were harmed during the making of this video" to your title lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal! That is so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That is truly brilliant! Just love Joey's expression - pure relaxation! Did you see the cat that taught the puppy to rollover on 'You've Been Framed' last Saturday? That was amazing.


----------

